# Bowathlon?



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Anybody interested? We are featuring a bowathlon at Bowcast at the Bird this year. Some may have heard about it already. Basically it is a trail run/3D archery shoot. Tests who is really the coolest kid on the mountain. The course will be a mile long, but through some nasty terrain. Up hill, down hill, through dead fall. All while carrying your bow, arrows, range finder, and whatever else you need. You will have 5 targets to shoot at and will either score a hit or a miss. On a hit you run on to the next target. On a miss you have to run to a bell off the trail and ring it before you can move on to the next target. We'll send 5 competitors out at a time. The winner of the heat moves on. Should be fun. Thought I would give a heads up to anyone that is interested and wants time to train. You have until July.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

WORTHY!!!!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

That sounds pretty fun. That will test you real good.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm going to win it in 2013...have fun this year! I hear in 2013 the first place prize is an Aaron Rodgers discount double check belt 8)


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Man, that sounds really cool! I totally wish I weren't such a fat arse...


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

So basically your saying this is the "running idiot with a bow competition"?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Is this like running with scissors?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

My momma told me not to run with my bow and arrows in my hand...

I wanna do it. Will you have a heart patient/recurve/oldfuk course?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Will you have a heart patient/recurve/oldfuk course?


 -oooo-

You sure have a way with words, TEX.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm glad my lifes truths are funny for someone... -)O(-


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I'm glad my lifes truths are funny for someone... -)O(-


it was pretty funny... :lol:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey, I'm a heart patient myself, TEX. I can laugh with you. It was the oldfart word that made me laugh, anyhow.


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

Sounds awesome! I would do it for sure. I know the guys from Train to Hunt are doing something similar at the Bogus Challenge in Boise this year but i'm not sure i'll be able to make the road trip up there... so a similar competition at the bowcast would be great!


----------



## mooseknuckle (Feb 22, 2012)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> My momma told me not to run with my bow and arrows in my hand...
> 
> I wanna do it. Will you have a heart patient/recurve/oldfuk course?


tex-o-bob you really need to clean up your language, some people would be offended by that.. believe me!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

mooseknuckle said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > My momma told me not to run with my bow and arrows in my hand...
> ...


Really, who?


----------



## rdoggsilva (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm not upsit or offended be it, I'm in the same boat.


----------



## bigred (Mar 5, 2012)

mooseknuckle said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > My momma told me not to run with my bow and arrows in my hand...
> ...


Haha, your username is mooseknuckle, head over to urban dictionary and check out what that slang term means, talk about offensive! I love this forum, you guys crack me up.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Moosenuckle = Cameltoe :idea:


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I wanna shoot in the same grouping as TEX...I'm way oldFart!! I think my course routine would be a slow staggering walk up the up-hill, slowly descending the downhill...using a chainsaw through the deadfall...I'll probably not miss too much with my training-wheels bow


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

wapiti67 said:


> I wanna shoot in the same grouping as TEX...I'm way oldFart!! I think my course routine would be a slow staggering walk up the up-hill, slowly descending the downhill...using a chainsaw through the deadfall...I'll probably not miss too much with my training-wheels bow


+1 . I've looked at the elite course a couple of times and thought to shoot it would take me a couple of days and spending the night. :lol:


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm in and stoked to train for it. But I heard that they would only allow cool kids that were hand picked to participate vs open it up to anyone that wants to step up to the plate. Truth? Rumor?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

ktowncamo said:


> I'm in and stoked to train for it. But I heard that they would only allow cool kids that were hand picked to participate vs open it up to anyone that wants to step up to the plate. Truth? Rumor?


That Rumor. those guys are great people and this is the biggest shoot in Utah.They would not do that when they have the best shoot going on in Utah.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

ktowncamo said:


> I'm in and stoked to train for it. But I heard that they would only allow cool kids that were hand picked to participate vs open it up to anyone that wants to step up to the plate. Truth? Rumor?


this is off there facebook.
BowCast
For those who are planning on competing in the 46Rail Mountain Mile Bowathlon, it will be at least a week until you can sign up. We will let everyone know when you are able to sign up.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Will they have a wheelchair division????? if so, I'm in!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

per the fmpbowcast forum...I believe Brian and Anthony are going to make it a "pick 50 out of a hat" kind of thing...so everyone will have as much chance as the next guy to compete. I think that is the best route to go...no one can complain and it will keep it fun!
ut1031, you could beat most of the guys my age! wheelchair division...not yet my friend...not yet! :O//:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Anyone that is still interested can go over to bowcastatthebird.com and sign up. 18 spots are still available. First come first serve


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

That is good news IWB. I sent you a pm on the bowcast forum and didn't get a response. So I take it this means now drawing for names which is good. I will see the rest of you on the course <<--O/


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Sounds like you need a C.M.A.S.D. with a 150 yard pin, be able to shoot it accurately with your heart beating 180 bpm and be in Lance Armstrong shape. I have all but three of these things going for me...


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

idiot with a bow said:


> Anyone that is still interested can go over to bowcastatthebird.com and sign up. 18 spots are still available. First come first serve


Well, I talked myself into it. Looking forward to getting my butt kicked and having a good time doing it. Train hard gents!


----------

